# Shaq Facing Unsure Future With Suns



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Shaquille O'Neal always talks about how he has seen it all in 17 NBA seasons but he has never experienced this.
> 
> For the next five games, the Suns center is just playing out the schedule with the next Dallas win or Suns loss eliminating Phoenix. O'Neal last missed the playoffs as a rookie in 1993 but even that came on a tiebreaker after the last game.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/04/07/20090407spt-suns.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I really hope Sarver is the former of the two types of owners, the one that wants to win......


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I really hope Sarver is the former of the two types of owners, the one that wants to win......


If the last few years is any indication, he is the latter.


----------

